# Does CBD Need Decarboxylation?



## Huel Perkins (Jul 23, 2012)

I currently have some meds that tested at over 16% CBD and less than 1% THC. I am planning to make some capsules for an easy way to ingest the meds but I am unsure if the CBD needs to be decarboxylated like THC before it becomes active and effective by ingesting it. I'm hoping for an easy way to get the benefits of the CBD without having to smoke it or get too stoned.

So, does anyone know if CBD needs to be decarboxylated?


----------



## gioua (Jul 23, 2012)

it may not NEED it..... but decarbin is proven to increase cbn-cbd and convert thca to thc..

what way are you making caps? dry buds only or with oil?


----------



## Huel Perkins (Jul 23, 2012)

gioua said:


> it may not NEED it..... but decarbin is proven to increase cbn-cbd and convert thca to thc..
> 
> what way are you making caps? dry buds only or with oil?



I know that it converts thca to thc which is needed to get the full effects of the thc but I can't seem to find any solid info on how it effects cbd.

I plan to ground up and capsule dry buds if no decarboxylation is needed but if I find it is needed I plan to cook it with hemp or coconut oil and then capsule it.


----------

